# Tesla takes aim at rear-view mirrors



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Not "wing mirrors" - we used to have wing mirrors then somebody found that it was better to move the mirror a bit closer and we got "Door mirrors" 

Wing mirrors are so 60s


----------

